# محاضرة تدريبية بعنوان الأخطار الكيميائية على الصحة ( بور بوينيت )



## tamer safety (8 مايو 2011)

اليكم أخوانى و أصدقائى أعضاء المنتدى الكرام
نقدم لكم 
محاضرة تدريبية بعنوان الأخطار الكيميائية على الصحة ( بور بوينيت )
للتحميل من هنا 
http://www.4shared.com/document/KBEgpXml/____.html
 
من أجلكم نهتم بسلامتكم
نسالكم الدعاء لنا​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (8 مايو 2011)

مشكور أخ تامر
مميز دوماً


----------



## ابن الجزيرة (9 مايو 2011)

الله يجزاك خير ويكرمك


----------



## السيد نور الدين (9 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## 1q2w3e (9 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ecc1010 (9 مايو 2011)

تسلم أيديك يا الغالى


----------



## agharieb (11 مايو 2011)

Thank You


----------



## على ابوالشيخ (13 مايو 2011)

*Thank You*​


----------



## tamer safety (13 مايو 2011)

اشكركم جميعاً
بارك الله فيكم 
و تحت أمركم


----------



## eng.khaled_talha (13 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohaman (19 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور أخ تامر


----------



## سمير اللبيدى (21 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ونريد المزيد للتعرف على المهام العملية لاخصائى السلامة


----------



## EL3SHRY73 (23 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور أخي العزيز


----------



## krazios (29 سبتمبر 2011)

merci bn


----------



## fraidi (4 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزيت خيرا اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*


----------

